

Kickstarter Censors Movie Project About Kermit Gosnell - HeadlineHawk
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/05/01/gosnell-filmmakers-accuse-online-fundraising-site-of-censorship-in-a-big-way/

======
api
Smells like a trumped up controversy publicity stunt by the filmmakers.

